# Chinch bugs



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

So it's probably not a good sign when doing a coffee can test and I see 5-6 chinch bugs crawling out of the container before I even finish filling it up? :lol:

I'm actually glad to see it, as it's a problem area that I've been fighting for a long time. It's previously been treated with Dominion, Bifen XTS, and Spectracide Triazicide (not all at the same time), so must just be a timing thing. I recently picked up some IGR (Tekko), so I'll be giving it a fresh dose of Dominion + Tekko, unless it's recommended or ok to add Bifen XTS for a trifecta?


----------



## Cancop1 (Mar 24, 2019)

Every year our neighborhood gets hammered with chinch bugs. I'm always left waiting for someone to come and spray arena or merit, forking out hundreds of dollars and often times it's too late by then. What is a strategy I can apply to prevent the chinch before they even show up. Can I cycle certain products every few weeks?? I already cut my cool season blend at 3.75 inches, every few days, I have an irrigation system and i'm pretty close to 1.5 inch of water a week. I fertilize regularly, bio stims, the whole kit. The only thing I'm missing is a chemical defense and I'm not sure if there is one or if it's just a case of "spray them when you see them". Lawn looks great overall, damage is minimal but risk is high!


----------



## ionicatoms (Mar 8, 2020)

LHP_Grass said:


> I recently picked up some IGR (Tekko), so I'll be giving it a fresh dose of Dominion + Tekko, unless it's recommended or ok to add Bifen XTS for a trifecta?


Should be fine. I don't know if Tekko does anything for chinch bugs. See Managing Southern Chinch Bug in Warm Season Turfgrasses for reference.


----------



## LHP_Grass (Jun 19, 2020)

Great reference... thanks!


----------

